# Lake Tschida ice fishing



## GRUMPYGROUSE (Jul 7, 2007)

I recieve your state fish stocking reports. For the last few years the have been stocking Lake Tschida w/ incredable amounts of northern, walley and food fish for them to eat. How is the ice fishing? Thank you in advance for any feedback. Craig from WI>Please ignore this post I may have given away a honey hole. sorry to those who fish it. I'll just have to go myself and find out.


----------

